# im consolen experten passwort eingabe nicht sichtbar machen!



## timbuktubob (18. März 2004)

Ich will mein Passwort nicht anzeigen lassen ich habe eine Bestätigung gebaut und wenn ich die Pass wörter eingebe zeigt er sie mir an! Sie sollen aber bei der Eingabe nicht sichtbar sein! WIe kann ich das ändern?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (18. März 2004)

Man kann das am besten mit _kbhit() und _getch() machen, hier mal ein kleines Beispiel:

```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <conio.h>
#include <string>

using namespace std;

int main(int argc, char* argv[])
{
	printf("Password: ");

	string pw;
	char c=0;

	while(c!=13)
	{
		_kbhit();
		c = _getch();
		if(c!=13)
			pw+=c;
	}

	printf("\nentry was: %s\n", pw.c_str());
		
	return 0;
}
```

Gruß Homer


----------



## hulmel (18. März 2004)

> Man kann das am besten mit _kbhit() und _getch() machen, hier mal ein kleines Beispiel:


Oder mit getpass()
	
	
	



```
#include <unistd.h>
char *getpass( const char * prompt );
```


----------



## Kachelator (18. März 2004)

> getpass()


  Wo gibt es das denn? 


> #include <unistd.h>


  Und das?  
Linux/Unix?


----------



## hulmel (18. März 2004)

> Linux/Unix?


Stimmt.
Ich hab das auch schon in einer Entwicklungsumgebung von Borland C/C++ für Windows gefunden.


----------



## Kachelator (18. März 2004)

Aaaaaah.... wir armen Windowswürstchen! Müssen alles selber bauen!


----------

